# [Help] Charged for Rs 1807 as custom duty on 70$ item by FEDEX



## fun2sh (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Help] Charged for Rs 1807 as custom duty on 70$ IEM by FEDEX*

Hi, recently I purchased brainwavz M4 from mp4nation for 69.50$.

 BRAINWAVZ M4 with FiiO E6 & Free FedEx Priority Shipping [RAZSPC: BWAVZ-M4+E6+FEDEX] - $69.50

Now, today the delivery came with a bill of 1807 rs charged for custom duty. How is this justifiable. Please help. What should I do now?

I have asked the FEDEX guy to come tomorrow. Should i pay the amount n later fight with custom Department? What should i do now please suggest.


----------



## Krow (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't you ask them to mark it as a gift?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2012)

If you select shipping as Fed Ex, it is not possible to mark the item as gift. It has to be declared with original value.

That's what I got from MP4Nation forum. Better to select Standard or EMS post.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah ok. Thanks for the information. I guess there is no option but to pay up.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 17, 2012)

But how is this amount justifiable? I knew I had to pay some duty but this is insane! Is there anyway I can talk to custom guys n get amount returned?

But one thing is sure, I WILL ADVICE ALL TO NEVER GO FOR FEDEX FOR LOWER PRICED ITEM AS THEY ARE READY TO PAY DUTIES WHATEVER CUSTOMS GUY CHARGE. SO CUSTOMS DEPARTMENT WILL ALWAYS CHARGE DUTY FOR ANY ITEM SHIPPED BY FEDEX.

Also, guys hav a look at this Custom duty form given to me by FEDEX. it clear that this form is filled by FEDEX itself. There is no way to make sure that the amount mentioned was actually charge by CUSTOMS Department.

Customr duty charged by FEDEX - PDF

I received My M4. the sound quality is good. But, i see that the wire of M4 is very delicate. It nothing like M3 or as shown in mp4nation website. M3 or the picture shown in site, the wire is a bit thicker with little spiraling thing on wire body. The one i have has a thin wire and its not like the picture shown in their site.


----------

